# Sabiki Rig Question



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

I purchased a 5 hook sabiki rig. The hook size is #4. Is this size good for spanish mackarel? What other fish might take a liking to this type/size rig?

Thanks


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I know they are good for catching small fish to use for bait for big fish, like barjack, juvenile blues etc.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Sabiki rigs are good to catch baits.

They WILL draw strikes from spanish mackerel - but only the smallest will most likely stay on. Anything larger will bite the rig off in an instant.

Lou


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

you might catch some shad or herring. there will not be any spanish until july , after the water is above 68 or 70. Something interesting I saw last year on Seagull was someone catching alot of croaker on one.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Surf Stirrer,

I agree with Fishwagon. On Harrison's Pier it is "shad city" if you jig with a sabiki rig, sometimes 2 or 3 each pull. Just be careful which shad you get. Can't possess American shad. Have fun!

Mmacman


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I fished those for the first time last season. Made my own.

It was GREAT on the pan trout at night. Used the smallest green Fin-S minnows. Smaller gold hooks, I forget the size, the light wire ones. 1 Oz sinker, although I saw someone using a Bass Assassin as the weight.

Thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Well it looks like I didn't waste a couple bucks for nothing. Glad there is a use for the rig. I'll give it a try in a couple weeks. I will be sure to run off a photo copy of an American Shad for my gear pack. Wouldn't want to make the game warden's day.  

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I was using one jigging for bait off the South Skyway Pier (Bridge) in Tampa last year and got a spanish on one of them.

Got him in too. But he mangled the rig so badly that that was about it for it. 

I've never used them up here for anything, but I've heard you can get larger, aggressive minnows to hit them.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## nick 813 (Feb 9, 2008)

Heaver said:


> Sabiki rigs are good to catch baits.
> 
> They WILL draw strikes from spanish mackerel - but only the smallest will most likely stay on. Anything larger will bite the rig off in an instant.
> 
> Lou


i was recentlly fishing the skyway they work for big mack caught 3 5pound mack


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

pain in the ass to cast, untangle, and reuse... much easier ways to catch bait out there.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Pier & Surf Stirrer said:


> I purchased a 5 hook sabiki rig. The hook size is #4. Is this size good for spanish mackarel? What other fish might take a liking to this type/size rig?
> 
> Thanks


you would need a size #14 - 16 sabiki rig for fish
the size of span-macks and croakers
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-PACKS-OF-SABI...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sabiki-Bait-Rig...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I going to use sbiki's cut down from 5 hooks to 2 for this years shad run. Double your money and have one leftover for a fly rod


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Jake Ace said:


> I was using one jigging for bait off the South Skyway Pier (Bridge) in Tampa last year and got a spanish on one of them.
> 
> Got him in too. But he mangled the rig so badly that that was about it for it.
> 
> ...


Hey Jack,, be careful using them in FL, they are illegal there for bait or anything else!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

wow- this is a blast from the past -- this thread dates back to 2003!!!
thread starter is listed as Pier & Surf Stirrer -- just out of curiousity, cuz i've never seen it before, what or who is a P & S Stirrer -- was it like a moderator of sorts?


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

i have had awesome luck with them even caught a ray last year on one and didnt have a problem with it they are so cheap if they get tangled i jusst throw it away and put on another


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

We catch the heck out of Mackerel with a Sabiki rig up here.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

toejam said:


> Hey Jack,, be careful using them in FL, they are illegal there for bait or anything else!



I am Sorry I had a senior moment..... I was wrong about the Sabiki rigs being illegal.... I was thinking about the little net gill bait rigs..... I take it back ,forgive me ,,, btw i am Better Now!

Fishing Deprivation is a very cruel disease!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> pain in the ass to cast, untangle, and reuse... much easier ways to catch bait out there.


yes i agree with you but after a little experimenting last summer that is all i used instead of a bottom rig. I caught everything from sand pirch, spot, blues, spadefish, crocker, a sand eel at night, trout, menhaden, thredfin, and a small flounder.
But i would only use them once. One sibiki rig per bottom rig rod per day unless the blues took some of the hooks off for me. And No sabiki rigs are not a waste of money yes they maybe 3$ per one but i promice you i caught more fish than any one useing a bottom rig. and i mostly caught 2, to 3 fish at a time and sometimes catching 4 at a time.

BUT BE SURE TO tip each hook with a small piece of fishbites blood worm it really helps.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Its amusing to me to see threads that are 5 years old suddenly spring to life...

BTW where is that Pier and Surf Stirrer Guy anyway???


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Cdog - i thought the same thing - nobody answered me yet tho!




fishinmama said:


> wow- this is a blast from the past -- this thread dates back to 2003!!!
> thread starter is listed as Pier & Surf Stirrer -- just out of curiousity, cuz i've never seen it before, what or who is a P & S Stirrer -- was it like a moderator of sorts?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishinmama said:


> Cdog - i thought the same thing - nobody answered me yet tho!


Long story... Guess I have been around here a while...opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Long story... Guess I have been around here a while...opcorn:


ahh...so you are the oracle & knower of past secrets!


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Toejam scared me for a little while with that post about being illegal in Fl. as that is the way I catch most of my bait.
Jake


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

the rigs i use are $1.25 and has 5 hooks and are simple to use and reuse have not had a problem casting them and i was catching 5 at a time every cast last year in a couple of spots the only problem i had was that i cast it out and it wrapped around a flying seagull that was fun


----------

